# Looking for a GSD in Houston TX (Heidelberg?)



## Brandon Coker

(I posted this in the general board first before I saw this board...sorry)

Hi everyone, I'm new to these boards.

Anyway, I will be looking for a German Shepherd probably in the next year or so. My German Shepherd/Boxer is starting to age fairly quickly and I know it's a matter of time....not looking forward to that day.

But at any rate I live in Houston Tx and had 3 white German Shepherds when i was a kid and I know that I want a German Shepherd when my buddie passes along. 

The problem is finding a good place to buy. There is a place in Houston call Heidelberg German Shepherds. They seem great but I googled them and saw some things that made me want to do more research. I'm not one to believe everything I read online but I do want to make a good buying choice and I want a healthy german shepherd.

THIS IS THE SITE 

Has anyone heard of them? Or does anyone know of a good place/breeder?

I talked to the guy and to me he seems to love his dogs and I can't see him breeding unhealthy dogs but ya never know I guess.

Thanks for any help.

Brandon


----------



## BlackGSD

I would keep looking. I have a BIG issue with a lot of the [email protected] they spew on their site.


----------



## DianaM

Keep on looking. Their article about show vs working vs companion is a load of garbage. There are very real differences in the lines and companions can be found in all, but a companion working line is VERY different than a companion American showline.

What kind of GSD do you want? Are you aware of all the different lines? American showlines, German showlines, European working lines, etc? What are your goals and desires for a GSD?


----------



## angelaw

also check ripoffreport.com 

look on pedigreedatabase.com, click on messageboard, search messages enter in breeder name and texas. See buying in texas thread.


----------



## Superpup

Keep looking!
They keep saying that their dogs are "working" dogs, but none of their dogs have any working titles to PROVE that they are working dogs...
I would not waste my time with this "breeder"..


----------



## DinoBlue

> Originally Posted By: SuperpupKeep looking!
> They keep saying that their dogs are "working" dogs, but none of their dogs have any working titles to PROVE that they are working dogs...
> I would not waste my time with this "breeder"..


I second that...


----------



## Brandon Coker

> Originally Posted By: DianaMKeep on looking. Their article about show vs working vs companion is a load of garbage. There are very real differences in the lines and companions can be found in all, but a companion working line is VERY different than a companion American showline.
> 
> What kind of GSD do you want? Are you aware of all the different lines? American showlines, German showlines, European working lines, etc? What are your goals and desires for a GSD?


I am not aware of all the different breeds of german shepherds. I don’t know the difference in a working breed and an American breed.

I’m looking for a good family dog/shepherd that will be good with the little ones, loving and eager to protect my wife and daughter when I’m away from home.


----------



## frenchie27

You are centainly in the right place!!!

I also live in TX, about 3 hrs from you. I don't know about that breeder you mentioned, but I can certainly recommend the breeder I bought Charlie from here locally (Corpus Christi area). He's a great person. Charlie is a black GSD who's almost 15 months old. But he had 4 white brothers in his litter (you mentioned you had WGSDs when small). If you are interested, feel free to PM me and I will give you his info. I know it's kind of far, but for a good dog, that's almost next door. 

Also, San Antonio has a K9 school that specializes in GSDs, you might want to look into that. Or...you might want to consider rescuing if possible. Whatever you decide to do welcome to this board and again, you are in the right place!!!


----------



## Brandon Coker

^ Thanks a lot. I'l pm you if I decided to go that route.


----------



## DianaM

Be careful with breeders who have colored GSDs and whites in the same litter. Almost always, breeders with a "mixed bag" like that aren't good. Make sure that the breeder you choose has gotten hip and elbow health clearances that can be PROVED. 

A good GSD pup rarely will cost under $1000, another factor to be aware of.

http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/13_Breed_Type/Breed_Types.html
Types of GSDs (They're all the same breed, just different lines)

http://www.wildhauskennels.com/gsdtypes.htm
Another great article on types by a FANTASTIC breeder.


----------



## DianaM

BTW, I like white GSDs. For the most part, good breeders of white GSDs and "regular" GSDs are separated. A good "regular" GSD breeder won't breed with a white and typically a good white GSD breeder won't bring in "regulars," but if you look at one who does then make sure the dogs have health clearances from a certifying organization (like hips and elbows certified through the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals) and have some sort of temperament testing done.


----------



## Brandon Coker

I'm not really leaning towards white or anything. We just had 3 white ones when I was a kid. 

I'm leaning towards a "regular" color right now I think.


----------



## Brandon Coker

What do you think of these guys?


----------



## angelaw

Those are german showlines









I don't see where they have anything available or planned.


----------



## Brandon Coker

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WThose are german showlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see where they have anything available or planned.


They have some pups now and more on the way...I called. They start at $1500.

I'm not buying right now anyway...just looking for the right people to buy from when I am ready.


----------



## angelaw

6 stud males (don't know if 1 is ofa, no 'a' stamp mentioned for that one either).

6 females (2 'a' stamped, 1 ofa, nothing mentioned on the other 3)

providing they all are ofa'd or 'a' stamped (would want to be able to verify that) seems ok, but 12 dogs is alot of dogs!


----------



## Brandon Coker

Im going to have to learn all this "ofa", "a", etc....


----------



## angelaw

OFA is Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. If a dog has a passing OFA score it is listed in their database. http://www.offa.org

If the dog was done in Germany it will have 'a' normal, 'a' fast normal, or 'a' n.z.

It's just where the dog got it's hip ratings. I, personally, typically only buy 'a' normal dogs. I did buy 1 fast normal dog on the guarantee they would ofa which they did. Fast normals can go from ofa dysplastic to ofa excellent.


----------



## Brandon Coker

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WOFA is Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. If a dog has a passing OFA score it is listed in their database. http://www.offa.org
> 
> If the dog was done in Germany it will have 'a' normal, 'a' fast normal, or 'a' n.z.
> 
> It's just where the dog got it's hip ratings. I, personally, typically only buy 'a' normal dogs. I did buy 1 fast normal dog on the guarantee they would ofa which they did. Fast normals can go from ofa dysplastic to ofa excellent.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Emoore

Have you checked out greater Houston German Shepherd rescue yet? They've got some great dogs that need great homes. 

With a rescue group their dogs will usually have lived with a foster family for at least a month and the foster will be able to tell you about the dog's likes, dislikes, if it's good with kids or cats, if it's afraid of thunderstorms, etc. That way you know what you're getting and saving a life at the same time!


----------



## Brandon Coker

I think there is a rescue in my area...with in a couple miles at someones home.

I understand these shepherds need home, the only problem is you don't know if you're getting one with health issues or not.

That said I am keeping this in mind.


----------



## gsdlove212

Brandon,
Hi! I am also in Texas and I have been doing research on some breeders in the area. I live about an hour from Corpus, and about three hours form Houston. The first thing that I would suggest you do is decide what it is that you would like to DO with your pup. If you aren't considering, OB, SchH, agility, or some other activity for you and your dog...well then I would see how much time you are willing to put in with exercise and training. My reasoning behind this is, depending on what types of activities and things you plan to do...it will make a difference in what types of lines you want to look into. Once you have decided that, then you can contact some breed and sport clubs in your area to see which breeders they can recommend based on your intrests for the dog. I am currently looking for a working line breeder. I am planning to start in the sport of Schutzhund. I have looked at a couple breeders that breed the kinds of dogs I am looking for in the Houston area. Heidelburg btw, isn't on my list. If a working line dog sounds like a good fit for you, let me knwo and I can share with you some of the breeders I have looked into. I have one in particular that I have in place for a possible plan B if things do not turn out with my first choice breeder. As far as things to look for...look for OFA ratings(or 'a' stamp), titles, and lines that coincide with your plans and lifestyle. Then make sure you talk to the breeders, ask about the dogs titles and what they mean, ask which tests have been done to ensure your pups health, ask about health warranty info, make sure to ask about temperment of dam, sire, and siblings from other pairings that the breeder has done. I know it sounds like alot, but you want to get as much in the open before you take a pup home as possible. Also an important thing is to ask how the pups are raised for the 8 weeks that they are with the breeder. Are they handled everyday, exposed to children, adn other animals, etc? Some red flags to look for other than health checks and titles are age the breeder releases the pups to their new owners....at least 8 weeks should be their answer. I know ther eare more but...LOL my mind just went blank. Good luck with your breeder search, let me know if I can be of any help. And this board is great, you will learn so much form the combined experience here....plus we all love our GSDs LOL. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Chris Wild

> Originally Posted By: Brandon C
> 
> I understand these shepherds need home, the only problem is you don't know if you're getting one with health issues or not.


This same unknown exists with puppies. 

As the saying goes, puppies are a crap shoot. There is no such thing as a guarantee on how a puppy will turn out in terms of temperament or health. Genetics just don't work that way. The best breeders can only do their titles and health tests, study bloodlines to make the best breeding decisions they can, roll the dice and pray.

The older the dog, the more thoroughly it can be evaluated for health and temperament. Many rescue dogs have a known history, and even those who don't are living in foster homes where their foster families are familiar with their temperament and any health issues the dog exhibit. In reality, an adult is much more of a sure thing in terms of what you see is what you get. If you want even more assurance, you can take a rescue and have every blood test, x-ray and anything else you can think of to test for possible health problems done on it, and the cost for rescue plus all that health testing won't add up to more than the cost of a pup from a good breeder.

Breeder vs rescue is a personal choice. But many people mistakenly assume that rescues are in rescue because they are defective somehow. And many also mistakenly assume than getting a pup from a good breeder is a sure way to eliminate any possiblity of health or temperament problems. Just wanting to make sure you aren't under either faulty assumption.


----------



## Emoore

My biggest beef with Heidelberg is all the outlandish and misleading claims they make about their dogs. "Our dogs will not hurt children," "Our dogs will protect your property," "Our dogs will pull your kids out of a burning building."

Puh-leez. You're buying an eight-week-old fuzzball. The best breeder in the world can't guarantee you're getting Lassie or Rin-tin-tin. Training and socialization and individual temperament have soooooooo much to do with how a dog will react to any situation.

I'm kind of surprised they haven't been sued for making these kinds of claims yet, not to mention slandering other breeders.


----------



## VALIUM

Wery well said Chris, can't be agreed more.


----------



## CindyM

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> 
> The older the dog, the more thoroughly it can be evaluated for health and temperament. Many rescue dogs have a known history, and even those who don't are living in foster homes where their foster families are familiar with their temperament and any health issues the dog exhibit. In reality, an adult is much more of a sure thing in terms of what you see is what you get.



Very good point!








and Good Luck in your search!


----------



## Brandon Coker

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Brandon C
> 
> I understand these shepherds need home, the only problem is you don't know if you're getting one with health issues or not.
> 
> 
> 
> This same unknown exists with puppies.
> 
> As the saying goes, puppies are a crap shoot. There is no such thing as a guarantee on how a puppy will turn out in terms of temperament or health. Genetics just don't work that way. The best breeders can only do their titles and health tests, study bloodlines to make the best breeding decisions they can, roll the dice and pray.
> 
> The older the dog, the more thoroughly it can be evaluated for health and temperament. Many rescue dogs have a known history, and even those who don't are living in foster homes where their foster families are familiar with their temperament and any health issues the dog exhibit. In reality, an adult is much more of a sure thing in terms of what you see is what you get. If you want even more assurance, you can take a rescue and have every blood test, x-ray and anything else you can think of to test for possible health problems done on it, and the cost for rescue plus all that health testing won't add up to more than the cost of a pup from a good breeder.
> 
> Breeder vs rescue is a personal choice. But many people mistakenly assume that rescues are in rescue because they are defective somehow. And many also mistakenly assume than getting a pup from a good breeder is a sure way to eliminate any possiblity of health or temperament problems. Just wanting to make sure you aren't under either faulty assumption.
Click to expand...

I understand this but I would think that a good breeder would reduce the chances of health issues.


----------



## Brandon Coker

This is the one in my area....says Houston but I think it's kingwood where I live.


----------



## DianaM

> Originally Posted By: Brandon C This is the one in my area....says Houston but I think it's kingwood where I live.


If Kobe were nearby, I'd probably get him myself.







He sounds like he has WONDERFUL temperament!


----------



## Emoore

You could also check out Austin German Shepherd Rescue. I volunteer with them and we get a lot of adopters from Houston. Some of our dogs are in foster homes in Houston. http://www.agsdr.org


----------



## Chris Wild

> Originally Posted By: Brandon C
> I understand this but I would think that a good breeder would reduce the chances of health issues.


Of course. But even the best breeder breeding completely health screened dogs cannot guarantee a pup free of health issues. Some pups just lose the genetic lottery, whereas an adult can be tested itself so there is much less guesswork involved.

If comparing puppy to puppy, a pup from a good breeder has a better chance of being healthy than one from a bad breeder or one with an unknown history from a shelter or rescue. 

There's nothing wrong with getting a pup from a good breeder. Breeder vs rescue is a personal decision. And if you're set on a pup, than a good breeder is the best route to go and the surest chance of success. But if an older dog is something you'd consider, this dog can be evaluated and health tested and would thus be much less of a gamble than any puppy from any breeder.


----------



## Brandon Coker

It's going to be some time before I get a GSD anyway so I have time to think about it. I don't have an issue really with a rescue GSD but I don't want an older dog...2 years or so would be fine...4+ is too old and 3 is a maybe.

I don't know but if I went and looked at these dogs I would probably be a bleeding heart and pick one up there.


----------



## BritneyP

I know both of these kennels to be pretty reputable:

Renaissance Kennels 

Germelhaus German Shepherds


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Hi Brandon,

I am a volunteer with the Greater Houston GSD rescue. If you are looking for a companion pet..we have lots of those that need a forever home! Email me for more info if you would like to choose the save a life route!







I just moved from Kingwood to the spring branch area.


----------



## Brandon Coker

> Originally Posted By: MustLoveGSDsHi Brandon,
> 
> I am a volunteer with the Greater Houston GSD rescue. If you are looking for a companion pet..we have lots of those that need a forever home! Email me for more info if you would like to choose the save a life route!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just moved from Kingwood to the spring branch area.


I wonder if you were the one i meet at the park. I ran into a guy and his wife with two shephers and they told me they were part of the rescue. It was the park in Mills Branch....you by chance?


----------



## Brandon Coker

ok guys..I need some advice.

We went buy the GSD farm..aka Heidelberg and man did they have some amazing dogs. I don't know though...something just didnt feel right about the place. Plus my wife just wan't "feeling it".

Then we stop by a pet store on the way home and while we were there a local breeder dropped off 3 GS puppies to the store. The people at the store said it's only the second time they have used him. Anyway they let me see the males...2 of them but again my wife wasn't "feeling it". Well about 30 minutes later they came out with a female and my wife fell in love with this GS. She wanted it but I was kind of stand-offish about buying her. She is AKC and all but she did come from a local breeder and I know that's not a good thing a lot of times...plus the pup is only 5 weeks old. Oh and they are selling her for $575 I believe.

So anyway I don't know...my wife wants her but I'm iffy about buying a 5 week old from some local breeder. I mean she could be fine but...ya never know.


----------



## BlackGSD

5 weeks old is WAY too young. In a lot of states it is ILLEGAL to sell puppies before 8 weeks.

And NO good breeder would take puppies to a pet shot at any age.

Local "Puppy mill" is more like it!

PLEASE don't get this puppy.


----------



## Brandon Coker

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD5 weeks old is WAY too young. In a lot of states it is ILLEGAL to sell puppies before 8 weeks.
> 
> And NO good breeder would take puppies to a pet shot at any age.
> 
> Local "Puppy mill" is more like it!
> 
> PLEASE don't get this puppy.


Oh I KNOW he's not a good breeder. That's a given....but my wife wants her. I don't know...we will see. Maybe she will change her mind.


----------



## Barb E

Please don't buy the 5 week old pup.

As long as people buy from breeders like that they have a reason to keep breeding.

*PLEASE* don't buy that pup, you'll find just the right pup from just the right breeder - but it takes time!!


----------



## lhczth

Anyone have pictures of puppy mill conditions to post? PLEASE. Brandon, when these links are posted please show them to your wife. By buying that pet shop puppy she will be helping puppy mills like these to stay in business and contributing to the abuse of their dogs. 

A 5 week old puppy shouldn't even be away from its litter yet. They are barely even eating solid food at this point. You are probably looking at a lifetime of misery. Stand firm!!


----------



## wolfstraum

Basically a 5 week old is like a kidnapped baby! Too young to leave the litter and mom - this "breeder" is a heartless money grubber IMO! My 5 week olds are eating gruel of goats milk, with raw meat, baby cereal, maybe some yougurt or cottage cheese and karo....and starting to mix in soaked kibble...not old enough to go to a home.

SAD SAD SAD


Lee


----------



## DianaM

Good grief, you'll likely be paying $575 for a health and behavioral NIGHTMARE and you'd be supporting puppy mills and poor breeding practices.

ANY breeder that willingly sells a pup less than 6 weeks of age is one to scream bloody murder at before running away from. In fact, in many states it is ILLEGAL to sell a pup under 8 weeks of age, for darn good reason.



> Quote:but my wife wants her. I don't know...we will see. Maybe she will change her mind.


Tell her to read posts on this board. We have collective hundreds of years of experience in this breed and if all of us are shouting NO NO NO, there is a VERY good reason for that and your wife should listen and pay attention.


----------



## Castlemaid

There are GSD owners on this board that proudly state that they have "rescued" puppies from puppy mills and by buying them in a pet shop, and given them a better life. What they are doing is CREATING a demand for puppies from puppy mills, and thus ensuring that they stay in business. You are consciously supporting these unethical breeders and contributing to the breeding of phisically unsound and mentally unbalanced dogs.

If NO ONE bought from pet shops, the pet shops would stop selling puppies, and the puppy mills won't have a market. Not sure what happens to the unsold puppies, but my experience is that unethical breeders often dump their pups in animal shelters. Now, if they get adopted from the shelter, that is fine, the breeder/pet shop is not making money off this pup.


----------



## Emoore

You're worried about rescue because of possible health/temperament problems. . . . but you're just BEGGING for problems if you buy a pet shop puppy.


----------



## Brandon Coker

I showed her this and we are l no longer considering that puppy.


----------



## DianaM

Smart decision.









Beware the price of cheap puppies from a breeder. The price may be attractive but it will be nothing compared to the health and behavior problems you will face with such an unknown variable. A good breeder cannot guarantee your pup will be perfectly healthy but you do stack the deck in your favor big time and a good breeder will support you as much as possible in the face of trouble.


----------



## Cooper&me

Stay clear of the five week old pup. I got my boxer at that age. I was unaware of what she would be missing thises three extra weeks with her litermates.

Ava is awesome now at age six but puppyhood was a terror. She had a horrible time aclimating to the crate. Very needy at that age. Also her bite inhibition was nonexsistant because she missed being taught from her siblings. There were a couple of times during adolesence I thought seriously that she was part alligator.

I got my fifst GSD pup when he was twelve weeks. Much easier. Even now my boxer has a hard time playing appropriately with other dogs. I wish I had left her at the "breeder" at the minimum until she was 8 weeks. She missed out on things that I could never provide even with diligent socializing.

Good luck with your new addition. My shepherd has been a complete and total joy.


----------



## Brandon Coker

I know it's a good thing we decided to pass it up but I'll tel you one thing....I'm on everyone's ^&%$ list at the moment.


----------



## Chris Wild

Brandon,

Glad to hear you've stayed the course and are not going to get the extremely underaged puppy mill pup.

You may find this article helpful as you continue your breeder search. (Might want to have the wife read it too, as it may help get you off the







list.)

Finding a Good Breeder


----------



## Brandon Coker

I have read most of that. American show dogs seem to be looked down on from most of what I have read. I'm really not sure what I should be looking for to be honest.

I want a well breed GSD that is confident, loving, healthy, good with kids, protective of the home and family and capable of doing so w/o a second thought....so brave as well.

The American version of the german shepherd seemed to be the watered down version...or that is how they seem to be viewed anyway....I wouldn't know if that is true or not. They seem like fine dogs to me but then what do I know?

I'm more confused now than I was...


----------



## Chris Wild

That's not an article on the Types of GSDs. It's one on what to look for in a good breeder, and common red flags of a bad breeder, regardless of type or breed of dog.


----------



## Brandon Coker

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildThat's not an article on the Types of GSDs. It's one on what to look for in a good breeder, and common red flags of a bad breeder, regardless of type or breed of dog.


Oh...my bad it's from the same site/guy that I read a article from the other day.


----------



## Chris Wild

Yes, that's my website. I've got more than one article.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

brandon, a good dog is a good dog no matter the lines,,if your interested in american lines,,check out Andaka (moderator) here on this forum.

She has absolutely gorgeous american line dogs who are very versatile. I know she breeds very very seldom, but she may be able to recommend someone.


----------



## Brandon Coker

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildYes, that's my website. I've got more than one article.


lol...yeah I read the article about the different line and there is a lot of good info there.


----------



## Chris Wild

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAbrandon, a good dog is a good dog no matter the lines,,if your interested in american lines,,check out Andaka (moderator) here on this forum.
> 
> She has absolutely gorgeous american line dogs who are very versatile. I know she breeds very very seldom, but she may be able to recommend someone.


Agree. Daphne, or someone she knows and would recommend (and who's as active titling dogs as she is) would without a doubt be my go-to person for American lines.


----------



## Brandon Coker

Is there any advantage to going with the German line over the American?


----------



## Brandon Coker

For example I just read this about the American show lines:

"They lack the courage for true protection work, their aggressive behavior being a result of defensiveness and fear for themselves and not an instinct to protect their master. This can be confusing to a novice, but the end result is very different; you cannot count on this type of dog to protect and defend you in a threatening situation."

I'm not real crazy about that. I have two ladies at home and I want a GSD that will fight to the end to protect them when I'm not home. That is VERY important to me.

I'm sure that can't be said about every American line GSD but if that is a comon issue then I need to look in a different direction.

EDIT: When I was a kid I had a white female GSD that loved me to no end...in fact I think she thought I was her pup. She was by my side at all times and slept on the end of my bed only getting up ever hour or two to patrol the home. 

That's what I'm looking for...


----------



## Emoore

People can mean many different things by the word protection as it relates to dogs. To most people it means barking at someone who comes to the door, barking/growling at people who are behaving in a threatening manner, or biting an intruder. To a breeder, "protection" is a specific phase in schutzhund competition or the kind of training that a patrol or Personal Protection Dog goes through. 

It's true that American line dogs don't tend to excel in protection sport or police patrol, but a good, strong-nerved, well-bred dog will bark at suspicious strangers and have the instict to defend home and family.

To be honest, there are very very few dogs who will continue to engage a bad guy if the bad guy starts hitting the dog with a stick or stabs him with a knife. 

As an example, my 2 german shepherds are very vigilant about keeping an eye on what goes on around the house. They'll bark at anyone who comes on the property or knocks at the door. If someone breaks into the house at night, it's the dogs' responsibility to go nuts with the barking and growling. It's my responsiblity to blow the intruder's head of with my shotgun. If you want a dog like that, most Shepherds will fit the bill. If you're looking for a dog that's trained to attack, you're getting into Personal Protection category and should be prepared to spend a lot more money.









In my very humble opinion, your two ladies should buy a gun and learn to use it (I'm female too by the way). A dog is not a weapon. If my dog got hurt or killed because I was too big of a pansy to buy a gun I'd never forgive myself.


----------



## Brandon Coker

> Originally Posted By: EmoorePeople can mean many different things by the word protection as it relates to dogs. To most people it means barking at someone who comes to the door, barking/growling at people who are behaving in a threatening manner, or biting an intruder. To a breeder, "protection" is a specific phase in schutzhund competition or the kind of training that a patrol or Personal Protection Dog goes through.
> 
> It's true that American line dogs don't tend to excel in protection sport or police patrol, but a good, strong-nerved, well-bred dog will bark at suspicious strangers and have the instict to defend home and family.
> 
> To be honest, there are very very few dogs who will continue to engage a bad guy if the bad guy starts hitting the dog with a stick or stabs him with a knife.
> 
> As an example, my 2 german shepherds are very vigilant about keeping an eye on what goes on around the house. They'll bark at anyone who comes on the property or knocks at the door. If someone breaks into the house at night, it's the dogs' responsibility to go nuts with the barking and growling. It's my responsiblity to blow the intruder's head of with my shotgun. If you want a dog like that, most Shepherds will fit the bill. If you're looking for a dog that's trained to attack, you're getting into Personal Protection category and should be prepared to spend a lot more money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my very humble opinion, your two ladies should buy a gun and learn to use it (I'm female too by the way). A dog is not a weapon. If my dog got hurt or killed because I was too big of a pansy to buy a gun I'd never forgive myself.


I'm not wanting a GSD for Personal Protection but it's important that it would look out for the family.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I tend to agree with Emoore, and I guess I would have to ask,,

"what if" you got a gsd, and in the end the dog wouldn't protect you or your family? 

With these dogs a BARK is a definite deterrent to most , loyal they are, but most, unless specifically trained for it, are going to be protecting themselves vs protecting their owners))

The quote you posted, could be said about ANY line, depends on the dog. I had an american lined male that was very much the 'house guardian', but I doubt he'd follow thru when push came to shove. Just his mere presence was the deterrent.

Heck right now, my male aussie would chase off a burglar before my gsd's would, (and i'm not saying they are chickens,,thats just the way it is)

I think you can find that loyalty and devotion in a dog like you had in your childhood, but being loyal and devoted are different than full out protecting you from serious harm. 

Some have the instinct to protect, but I'd say the majority (unless trained otherwise) have the instinct of self preservation.


----------



## DianaM

I agree with Emoore. A REAL protection dog is a true liability and a HUGE responsibility.

What you need is a strong, solid GSD (I don't mean oversized), one that will bark on command, and also has excellent temperament. Very few criminals will willingly go through a barking GSD and if they do, you had better have a gun followed up by a call to 911.


----------



## Emoore

> Originally Posted By: DianaMWhat you need is a strong, solid GSD (I don't mean oversized), one that will bark on command, and also has excellent temperament.


And those can be bought from a <u>good</u> breeder in any of the lines, or adopted at your local GSD rescue.


----------



## Andaka

> Agree. Daphne, or someone she knows and would recommend (and who's as active titling dogs as she is) would without a doubt be my go-to person for American lines. [/quote
> 
> ]
> Alamia, Dr Leticia A, , Anderson, TX, 77830, , [email protected]
> 
> Lettie is good people, and had some very nice dogs. I don't know what she might have available, you can cdrtainly tell her you got the name from me.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

> Originally Posted By: Brandon C
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: MustLoveGSDsHi Brandon,
> 
> I am a volunteer with the Greater Houston GSD rescue. If you are looking for a companion pet..we have lots of those that need a forever home! Email me for more info if you would like to choose the save a life route!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just moved from Kingwood to the spring branch area.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you were the one i meet at the park. I ran into a guy and his wife with two shephers and they told me they were part of the rescue. It was the park in Mills Branch....you by chance?
Click to expand...


Not me..I am a 22 year old, I do frequent the millie bush dog park.


I wish a lot of people didn't have this huge stigma against shelter dogs. Not all are abused and broken...many are just owner surrenders and are perfectly trained house pets.

This is a GSD I pulled from the galveston county AC, fostered, and adopted out to a great family this past summer. He was quiet, but alerted when strangers were around. Already house and crate trained and did not pull on a leash.











This is my failed foster through GHGSDR. He is the epitome of everything you described that you want in a GSD. He also has excellent recall and can be trusted off leash. He was found abandoned during Hurricane IKE and taken to a shelter.










Granted you have a better idea of your dog's pedigree and genetics when you choose a breeder...but even then those dogs can have health problems, nothing is ever guaranteed. You can also have health tests ran on a dog you adopt from a rescue or shelter and have their hips and elbows x-rayed.

If you are dead set on a breeder, one volunteer in our group is a reputable breeder and shows. I can give you her contact information if you PM me.


----------



## Brandon Coker

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAI tend to agree with Emoore, and I guess I would have to ask,,
> 
> "what if" you got a gsd, and in the end the dog wouldn't protect you or your family?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can find that loyalty and devotion in a dog like you had in your childhood, but being loyal and devoted are different than full out protecting you from serious harm.
> 
> Some have the instinct to protect, but I'd say the majority (unless trained otherwise) have the instinct of self preservation.


If the GS didn't protect the family I would love it all the same. 

That said I don't know if I agree with you about most dogs not being willing to go after someone breaking into the house.

I have two dogs now...a golden and a shepherd/boxer mix (that's what I was told he was anyway).

The mix bit an exterminator that came into our home when he wasn't scheduled to be there. Blood on a couple of door showed what had happened.

Just a few months ago the golden (Noah) went after our neighbor like he was hungry for human flesh. See we had a hurricane (Ike) and lost a fence and he came out his back door while my wife and 3 year old outside and Noah was off for the kill. Anyway my wife was shocked at how upset noah got and I would have never thought he would have done that because he seems to love everyone that comes to the house. I mean Noah has got to be the most loving dog I have ever seen.

Anyway this is a pic of my boys. The mix is getting older now but all and all he seems to be doing ok. Just thought I would share....


----------



## BlackGSD

I would bet money your mix is part Shar-Pei!


----------



## Brandon Coker

> Originally Posted By: MustLoveGSDs
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Brandon C
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: MustLoveGSDsHi Brandon,
> 
> I am a volunteer with the Greater Houston GSD rescue. If you are looking for a companion pet..we have lots of those that need a forever home! Email me for more info if you would like to choose the save a life route!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just moved from Kingwood to the spring branch area.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you were the one i meet at the park. I ran into a guy and his wife with two shephers and they told me they were part of the rescue. It was the park in Mills Branch....you by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not me..I am a 22 year old, I do frequent the millie bush dog park.
> 
> 
> I wish a lot of people didn't have this huge stigma against shelter dogs. Not all are abused and broken...many are just owner surrenders and are perfectly trained house pets.
> 
> This is a GSD I pulled from the galveston county AC, fostered, and adopted out to a great family this past summer. He was quiet, but alerted when strangers were around. Already house and crate trained and did not pull on a leash.
> 
> This is my failed foster through GHGSDR. He is the epitome of everything you described that you want in a GSD. He also has excellent recall and can be trusted off leash. He was found abandoned during Hurricane IKE and taken to a shelter.
> 
> Granted you have a better idea of your dog's pedigree and genetics when you choose a breeder...but even then those dogs can have health problems, nothing is ever guaranteed. You can also have health tests ran on a dog you adopt from a rescue or shelter and have their hips and elbows x-rayed.
> 
> If you are dead set on a breeder, one volunteer in our group is a reputable breeder and shows. I can give you her contact information if you PM me.
Click to expand...

Shelter is still an option...I have not decided what I'm going to do just yet.


----------



## DianaM

I agree. The muzzle is the telltale clue- he's got the shar-pei nose bulge!

http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/815/614948.JPG
See the bulge by the nose? Looks very much like your mix's muzzle.









Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Brandon Coker

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDI would bet money your mix is part Shar-Pei!


When he was a pup that is what he looked like. When he's standing he looks like a Dane almost. First vet he saw thought Shar-Pei when he got older he took that back and said Dane. Persone I got him from said boxer....I have no idea but he has been one amazing dog for my family.


----------



## Brandon Coker

> Originally Posted By: DianaMI agree. The muzzle is the telltale clue- he's got the shar-pei nose bulge!
> 
> http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/815/614948.JPG
> See the bulge by the nose? Looks very much like your mix's muzzle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dogs!


Thank you.


















He looks less shar-pei here...I have no idea. I'm not much of a shar-pei fan myself but he has been really great.


----------



## Brandon Coker

Hey I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for all the great advice. 

I'm going to keep reading as much as I can off these boards before I buy.

Thanks again!


----------



## Brandon Coker

*Re: Looking for a GSD in Houston TX (xxxx?)*

I just wanted to give an update here real quick.

When I started this topic I was asking if anyone had heard of Heidelberg. Well as it turns out I got in a conversation with a guy at work who I had never really spoken to. He has 3 GSDs and has had nothing but GSDs his entire life….he’s probably in his early 50s now. 

Anyway, we got to talking about local breeders and the first thing he told me was “whatever you do don’t buy from xxxx”. Evidently he bought a male and female some years back. The female had to be put on meds at 18 months old so that she could walk. She died a year or two later from other issues which he didn’t go into. The male he said died from cancer at only a few years old. I think he said it started with a tumor on the bottom of the jaw close to the neck. Now I don’t know this guy well enough to say just how honest he is but after hearing that and reading some stuff on ripoffreport.com about xxxx I think I’ll stay away for sure.

On another note what do you guys think about this breeder. Someone on this board recommended them… 

http://www.germelhaus.com/


----------



## BlackGSD

Might want to start a new thread for this breeder.


----------



## Brandon Coker

Oh one other thing I forgot to mention. Evidently he didn’t read the agreement / contract real close because when the female got sick and he pulled out his paper work he noticed it stated that if he were to ever breed the dogs then Heidelberg got first pick of any litter.

Again I don’t know how true that is but that’s what he told me yesterday.


----------



## Emoore

*Re: Looking for a GSD in Houston TX (xxxx?)*



> Originally Posted By: Brandon C
> http://www.germelhaus.com/


I considered buying from them before I ended up with my rescue boy. They were very pleasant and answered all my questions. I believe them to be a good breeder. They're also a few miles from me!


----------



## supaflyz

I have had a dog from this place before. A nice couple couldn't take care of her anymore after they had a baby. Her name was Ivey. She was very nice and beautiful. Very well manner to.


----------

